# 69 Ram Air Hood Pan



## leeps (Apr 2, 2011)

Does anyone have a good diagram of where the bolts go that hold the upper hood pan? I saw a previous thread from 2010 but I did not see any diagrams. I have a general idea of where it goes, but it doesn't seem to sit naturally anywhere and I want to get this right. I know the bracing needs to be trimmed and that was done already.

Thanks!
Mike


----------



## pontrc (Mar 18, 2020)




----------



## pontrc (Mar 18, 2020)

This is a great book to get to see these diagrams and a whole lot more, saved me plenty of times. I think it is on Jim’s list of the thread Pontiac reading


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

I thought the holes are there already on the GM hoods ........

this ones a real ram air hood I just picked up ......... 

I need to look at a few of my others ... and see ,,,

hmmmmmmmm


----------



## leeps (Apr 2, 2011)

pontrc said:


> View attachment 135320


----------



## leeps (Apr 2, 2011)

Thanks! I have this photo, but its not quite as good quality. I was having a hard time seeing where the holes on the hood go. The reference lines around the hood scoops help.


----------



## leeps (Apr 2, 2011)

BLK69JUDGE said:


> I thought the holes are there already on the GM hoods ........
> 
> this ones a real ram air hood I just picked up .........
> 
> ...


----------



## leeps (Apr 2, 2011)

Thanks BLK69Judge! This helps a lot. What I as missing was the view of the actual underside of the hood. My car had a restoration years ago and before I bought it. I am not sure if they replaced the hood with a repop or not. I don't think I have predrilled holes, but I will look again over the weekend.


----------



## leeps (Apr 2, 2011)

Thanks! I have this photo, but its not quite as good quality. I was having a hard time seeing where the holes on the hood go. The reference lines around the hood scoops help.


----------



## leeps (Apr 2, 2011)

pontrc said:


> View attachment 135320


Thanks! I have this photo, but its not quite as good quality. I was having a hard time seeing where the holes on the hood go. The reference lines around the hood scoops help.


----------



## leeps (Apr 2, 2011)

Clearly, I was too tired to reply to this correctly!


----------



## R69ra3 (Jun 6, 2020)




----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

This hood is on my local Craigslist. Looks like it was RA. If you size the photo up, it looks like you can see the attachment holes, might help?


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

it has ram air scoops you can see the ears on the scoops for the flappers
it has been trimmed forthe hood pan and I see the pan mount holes
it looks like its never been kinked at the hinges
and
it looks like it might be a 70 ram air hood .. 
according to the bumper next to it


----------



## leeps (Apr 2, 2011)

BLK69JUDGE said:


> and
> it has ram air scoops you can see the ears on the scoops for the flappers
> it looks like its never been kinked at the hinges
> and
> it looks like it might be a 70 hood


Yes, thanks. Aren't 68 to 70 hoods the same?


----------



## leeps (Apr 2, 2011)

R69ra3 said:


> Thanks! It looks like your bolts are fine thread? The kits are shipped with sheet metal bolts
> View attachment 135323


----------



## leeps (Apr 2, 2011)

PontiacJim said:


> This hood is on my local Craigslist. Looks like it was RA. If you size the photo up, it looks like you can see the attachment holes, might help?
> 
> Thanks Jim, very helpful! Definately a RA hood since the bracing is trimmed away. Non RA hoods did not have those cutouts. I think I have the center bolt hole only, but it helps to know the other two forward ones are just inside the circled cuts.
> 
> View attachment 135324


----------



## R69ra3 (Jun 6, 2020)

the threads were stripped on the hood.So I used rivnuts.They are installed like a rivet,but have threads.You need a special tool to install,that has a mandrel for each size.They are the same thread as the original bolts (5/16x18 thread).


----------



## 68GTOMN (Oct 8, 2021)

There is a difference between 69-70 hoods and the 1968 GTO hood, even if they appear outwardly identical. That difference is in the under hood structure, which was changed for 69-70 hoods to accommodate the change to a one-piece shroud, which sits up higher and will interfere with the brace on a 1968 hood. This is why 69-70 fan shroud will crack over time when a 1968 hood is used.

With the hood open, look up at the underside close to the "nose" section. You will see a shorter center brace that runs from near the hood point back toward the windshield. If it is a 1968-designed hood (all reproduction hoods are based on the 1968 mold), that center brace will not have any variation. If 69-70, there will be a section of the brace which has been relieved (essentially, they create more space there with a "divot") such that the closing of the hood will not interfere with the fan shroud. See picture I pulled from above - it shows the 69-70 divot on that Ram Air hood..


----------

